# Toy/Mini Breeder around AB



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I'm thinking about adding a second poodle to our family. I would like to get an older toy or mini, I found a few breeders from the poodle club of Alberta and Canada and was wondering if anyone knows of them:

Belcourt Poodles - www.belcourtpoodles.org/home.html

Mrang - http://www.mrangpoodles.com/

Rosebell - http://www.rosebell.ca/

Kandansk - http://www.kandansk.ca/

Definitely open to other suggestions, but hoping it's within driving distance so I can meet the breeder and bring Bentley along and see if he'll get along with the other dog. I want them to be able to keep each other company.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I currently have 3 toys I got 2 at 15 months and the last one at 5 years. They are so wonderful and easy to train compared to a puppy. They are extremely attached to me and well socialized, ( I socialized them as they were from breeders). One was to small to breed, one the breeder went out of business, and the 3rd was retired from breeding, and I see no difference in any of the dogs


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No experience with any of those breeders, but I liked what I saw on their websites. The last one Kandask just started their miniature breeding with a partner, so may not have many to choose from at this point. Looks like there are some very good breeders in Alberta. Good luck finding a pal for Bentley!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> I currently have 3 toys I got 2 at 15 months and the last one at 5 years. They are so wonderful and easy to train compared to a puppy. They are extremely attached to me and well socialized, ( I socialized them as they were from breeders). One was to small to breed, one the breeder went out of business, and the 3rd was retired from breeding, and I see no difference in any of the dogs


One of the big reasons that I'm considering an older puppy/dog are because of members here on PF that have spoke about how wonderful their dogs are.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

BentleysMum said:


> One of the big reasons that I'm considering an older puppy/dog are because of members here on PF that have spoke about how wonderful their dogs are.


They definitely can be. I got Asaah from a breeder when she was 2 1/2 and she has a fabulous temperament, wonderful manners, and is very well socialized. Just make sure the breeder you choose is responsible (shows/otherwise co Pete's with their dogs, completes health testing, has a good contract that they provide you ahead of time, etc). Since you are getting an adult, also make sure that the breeder has taken time to socialize the dog you choose. I don't think there is any excuse for a breeder not to socialize the dogs they use in their breeding program - the are, after all, meant to be pets first. At least that's the kind of breeder I choose to buy from. Buying an older dog vs a puppy means less work and more predictability (what you see s more or less what you get), but it also means that you lose out on that early critical socialization period, so you'll want to make sure the breeder has taken the time to do this with whatever dog you choose. 

I don't know any breeders, but good luck in your search! If those breeders don't have what you're looking for, ask for referrals. Good breeders usually know other good breeders to recommend and can be really great for networking.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Some of the dogs I got were not socialized or house broken, but in a very short time I had them trained. For socializing they went with me every place possible in the first 6 months. I treated them the same as a puppy when house training them. Most had never been in a car or seen other people walking by, the do learn fast, as long as yu stay on top it those first few months.

My dogs are totally different when in public than at home. People compliment me on how well trained my dogs are. They sit where I put time, do not bark and only bother me when wanting to potty or a drink. At home they have free run to do as they like, and they will bark at home, as well. When I was a kid my grandmother would say kids are to be seen and no hear, so that is the motto I use on the dogs when not in their own home.


----------

